# *



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

The title really caught my attention…what do you want to say?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything Jbay posts, he deletes almost immediately. Sometimes I think he is on to something and we would all be better off following suit.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm a cabinet maker and people on this site don't really care about common cabinetry. 
They would rather see wood tables, boxes, cutting boards and such.

When nobody is interested I delete it, and that seems to be most of the time.

PS: This post was of a 10' x 10' painted wall unit. Left it up for over a day with no comments.

No need to waste space and have things floating around on the net if nobody cares.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Worthless Post!
> Removed
> 
> - jbay


I wish you wouldn't do that.


----------

